# Commecial Landing Craft Question



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Folks I know little on ex Military Landing Craft in commercial use as ferries or little cargo ships. Some of these seem to be over 500grt...would anyone know if the ISM is applied? Although a bit of a variation, do the Western Ferries on the Clyde operate with ISM. Curiosity more than anything else but I sure someone here has experience.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Rennie Cameron said:


> Folks I know little on ex Military Landing Craft in commercial use as ferries or little cargo ships. Some of these seem to be over 500grt...would anyone know if the ISM is applied? Although a bit of a variation, do the Western Ferries on the Clyde operate with ISM. Curiosity more than anything else but I sure someone here has experience.


I have no knowledge of the Clyde ferries you mention, but I spent a few months in Shetland, as a stand-in marine Superintendent, looking after the Inter-Island ferries. We certainly operated under the ISM Code, and that was towards the end of the 1990's.

Howard


----------



## kevinmurphy (Dec 2, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge-ISM applies to all passenger vessels and cargo vessels over 500gt. The EU enforced the implementation earlier on passenger vessels. Thus it applies to landing craft same as other vessels
Hope it helps kev


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Thanks folks. I had heard from someone that certain above 500grt (trawlers excepted) had gotten exemptions. Curiosity solved.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Rennie Cameron said:


> Thanks folks. I had heard from someone that certain above 500grt (trawlers excepted) had gotten exemptions. Curiosity solved.


I recall in the 1950s hearing about several losses of landing craft that were running oranges across the Med. I don't find anything on the Web about such events.


----------

